# Thoughts on the minuteman on the borders?



## racer66

Curious as to where people stand on this one.


----------



## farmerj

What would your reaction be in the horde from the north came beating across your backyard everyday? :******: :******: :******:


----------



## Bobm

I found it interesting that as soon as these old farts started patrolling the border patrol "Found" 500 more agents to apply to this area. Its unfortunate we have to embarrass the government into doing the job


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Whats this?


----------



## Burly1

MT, Check this out. http://www.americanborderpatrol.com/
At this point, i'll reserve comment. Burl


----------



## mr.trooper

I think its sad that citizens can no longer count on the government to do its job...the job that our taxes are paying them to do.

Beyond that, iv got nothing else to say.


----------



## tail chaser

At first I didn't really care, then i did some research on illegall immigrants and why it really exists and how twisted the situation really is. Remember there are several reasons why we don't have a 15 ft high fence all along the border, most of those reasons are tied to people making big money.

Check out http://www.fairus.org

It looks like some want illegal immigrants to be able to collect social security!

TC


----------



## mr.trooper

Many want to give illegals all the same rights as a natural born citizen.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Many *conservatives* want to give illegals all the same rights as a natural born citizen


----------



## Plainsman

Not this conservative or any that I personally know. I also wouldn't call a politician that wants this conservative. They may be republican, but they are not conservative. Of course Bush is easier on them than I would like. It is always confusing that people don't understand illegal.


----------



## ej4prmc

THANKS!!~!!!!!! IF ONLY DUBBYA WOULD PUT THE MILITARY ON THE BORDER


----------



## farmerj

ej4prmc said:


> THANKS!!~!!!!!! IF ONLY DUBBYA WOULD PUT THE MILITARY ON THE BORDER


We were there...... and they pulled us off.....

3 years later I am still waiting on the hiring process for a job.


----------



## ej4prmc

farmerj said:


> ej4prmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS!!~!!!!!! IF ONLY DUBBYA WOULD PUT THE MILITARY ON THE BORDER
> 
> 
> 
> We were there...... and they pulled us off.....
> 
> 3 years later I am still waiting on the hiring process for a job.
Click to expand...

 :bs:

The military was on the border 3 years ago? I doubt that! I was stationed at Fort Bliss, Texas (El Paso) and I watched HUNDEREDS of Illegals a day crossing the border this was 20+ years ago though.


----------



## farmerj

ej4prmc said:


> farmerj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ej4prmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS!!~!!!!!! IF ONLY DUBBYA WOULD PUT THE MILITARY ON THE BORDER
> 
> 
> 
> We were there...... and they pulled us off.....
> 
> 3 years later I am still waiting on the hiring process for a job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :bs:
> 
> The military was on the border 3 years ago? I doubt that! I was stationed at Fort Bliss, Texas (El Paso) and I watched HUNDEREDS of Illegals a day crossing the border this was 20+ years ago though.
Click to expand...

And I was in the Minnesota national guard and worked with US Customs and Immigration at Roseau, Pinecreek and Lancaster MN.

There was about 1500 national guard troops activated to support the US Customs because they didn't have the manpower to fill ports 24 hours a day.

May want to hold off the BS alert until you find out the full story.

http://www.ngb.army.mil/news/story.asp?id=373

And to add a sad twist to this whole story,

A ND guard member was even killed during this tour of duty in an unfortunate car accident.


----------



## jamartinmg2

I've got no problem with these guys. It serves to hi-light the issue. Hopefully the more this problem is discussed and debated there will finally be a resolution.


----------



## tail chaser

The problem isn't that people want to come to the US the problem is that they come here to work for illegal wages! Taking the job market out of balance. I say let them in but only to work for legal wages. Follow the money trail and give tough punishments to farmers and sweatshop operators that pay the aliens and it would stop. I think some in this country would be ok with slavery wages again...sad.

TC


----------



## Bobm

http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/artic ... E_ID=43754

:eyeroll:

We definitely need to tighten up the borders


----------



## Gohon

> May want to hold off the BS alert until you find out the full story.


Well, actually he didn't say it was BS, only that he doubted it as would have I since it wasn't very publicized. Reading the story it wasn't like the military was stationed on the border as you indicated but simply unarmed guards assisting the boarder patrol after 9/11 until other plans were put into action. Also, it was a 6 month assignment so you weren't pulled off but just completed a assignment. So no, he didn't say it was BS.

Now having said that my question would be why don't we just simply move major military bases down along the border such as Camp Pendleton and let them run training and ops along the border. Hell, do it along the northern and southern boarders and let them try to cross while live fire drills are going on.


----------



## farmerj

Gohon said:


> May want to hold off the BS alert until you find out the full story.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, actually he didn't say it was BS, only that he doubted it as would have I since it wasn't very publicized. Reading the story it wasn't like the military was stationed on the border as you indicated but simply unarmed guards assisting the boarder patrol after 9/11 until other plans were put into action. Also, it was a 6 month assignment so you weren't pulled off but just completed a assignment. So no, he didn't say it was BS.
> 
> Now having said that my question would be why don't we just simply move major military bases down along the border such as Camp Pendleton and let them run training and ops along the border. Hell, do it along the northern and southern boarders and let them try to cross while live fire drills are going on.
Click to expand...

Actually, he did with his little smiley guy waving the "BS" flag.

And yes they were doing more than simply manning port of enteries and stuff.

Several states provides helicopters with what is called FLIR, forward looking infrared, cameras. These are those pictures you see that look black on white or white on black.

As per US Century code though, the military cannot be used any longer for activities against civilians. Which is why the delay to put us on in 2002 and the reason the military will not be stationed on the border now or in the future barring a full war.


----------



## Plainsman

I wish they would look at that law a little closer. I know Janet Reno violated the constitution at Waco when they moved in with military equipment. I think the law says that military nor military equipment may be used against citizens of the United States. Illegal aliens are not citizens. I don't know the laws that well, and could be wrong, but I think some misinterpretation took place to pull the military off the boarder.

Of course there is much more than Mexicans coming across the boarder. We have picked up citizens of (make that mideastern) countries with multiple passports in different names. What they heck were they doing. That little tidbit would let us keep the military on the boarder watching for terrorists which we are at war with. Put them back I say.

Farmerj

Ya I seen the little BS guy. Twenty years is a long time to think you still know what's going on in that area.


----------



## ej4prmc

farmerj said:


> ej4prmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> farmerj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ej4prmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS!!~!!!!!! IF ONLY DUBBYA WOULD PUT THE MILITARY ON THE BORDER
> 
> 
> 
> We were there...... and they pulled us off.....
> 
> 3 years later I am still waiting on the hiring process for a job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :bs:
> 
> The military was on the border 3 years ago? I doubt that! I was stationed at Fort Bliss, Texas (El Paso) and I watched HUNDEREDS of Illegals a day crossing the border this was 20+ years ago though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I was in the Minnesota national guard and worked with US Customs and Immigration at Roseau, Pinecreek and Lancaster MN.
> 
> There was about 1500 national guard troops activated to support the US Customs because they didn't have the manpower to fill ports 24 hours a day.
> 
> May want to hold off the BS alert until you find out the full story.
> 
> http://www.ngb.army.mil/news/story.asp?id=373
> 
> And to add a sad twist to this whole story,
> 
> A ND guard member was even killed during this tour of duty in an unfortunate car accident.
Click to expand...

Blame me for the whole story, :bs: I am not worried about the PORT OF ENTRY'S I AM WORRIED ABOUT THE THOUSANDS OF MILES INBETWEEN YOU STUPIED *** WIPE! ThERE ARE NO FRICKING MINUTE MEN ON THE CANDIAN BORDER! Where in the frick do you get off spouting your BS? I think you are one f-ed up in MO FO!


----------



## racer66

Woooow there ej, have another Bud, Dubya and I differ on this one, I say cover the borders any way we have to.


----------



## ej4prmc

You are RIGHT racer, I just get ****** off that people twist things, I will not let people "spin" things. I am not real worried about the people trying to cross the borders at the crossings. The people working :beer: there will do their job as well as they can, it is between each station I worry about.


----------



## Gohon

> As per US Century code though, the military cannot be used any longer for activities against civilians. Which is why the delay to put us on in 2002 and the reason the military will not be stationed on the border now or in the future barring a full war.


Tell that to the people at Waco. Anyhow if I'm not wrong I believe the code (Posse Comitatus Act) is for using the military against US citizens. Mexicans illegally crossing the border don't come under that.


----------



## Robert A. Langager

ej4prmc said:


> Blame me for the whole story, :bs: I am not worried about the PORT OF ENTRY'S I AM WORRIED ABOUT THE THOUSANDS OF MILES INBETWEEN YOU STUPIED a$$ WIPE! ThERE ARE NO FRICKING MINUTE MEN ON THE CANDIAN BORDER! Where in the frick do you get off spouting your BS? I think you are one f-ed up in MO FO!


Behave yourself. If you cannot get your point across without resorting to those tactics, then you have no business here. Play nicer please or play elsewhere.

RC

Enforcer


----------



## Gohon

> Behave yourself. If you cannot get your point across without resorting to those tactics, then you have no business here. Play nicer please or play elsewhere.


I don't know why but I read this and all of a sudden I saw a vision of the Sgt. Major in Zulu........... I liked listening to that guy. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Burly1

That's another job i'll never have, as a moderator. I would have just pulled his ticket. A "guest" is expected to behave as such, showing respect to other "guests" as well as his "host". Burl


----------



## ej4prmc

Burly1 said:


> That's another job i'll never have, as a moderator. I would have just pulled his ticket. A "guest" is expected to behave as such, showing respect to other "guests" as well as his "host". Burl


And you would love to be a DICKtator too!


----------



## Plainsman

Because I voice my opinion, and sometimes strongly I let people by with more than I should. I do it because I don't want to appear prejudice. There are times I should have booted people and did not simply because they would whine that I am picking on them. Don't count on it happening to often. Especially when you attack someone other than myself.


----------



## Burly1

Aw shucks Ej, most people just envy me for my natural beauty! Burl


----------



## indsport

My 0.02.

First and foremost, the question comes down to funds to pay for adequate border security, port security, and homeland security. The gov't simply does not fund enough to secure our border or put in place the homeland security we need.

That logically results in three outcomes:

1) If we do not have enough revenue (e.g. tax income) we cannot adequately staff the borders. Until Americans decide that our own borders are more important than other government spending (e.g. defense, etc), we will not have funding to spend on securing our own border.

2) I thought the plan was to have a safe and secure America. Do I feel more secure because we are in Iraq? A big NO. I would rather see more security on our borders and ports.

3) The current budget for FY 06 is cutting services across the board including TSA, and even the Homeland Security department. Why? because the tax cuts of 2001/2002 has resulted in decreased revenue to the gov't for the past three years. Did the tax cuts help me? Yes, big time and probably larger than most on this list. But and a big BUT, I would rather have foregone the tax cuts, the war in Iraq, the increase in defense spending to pay for more security on the borders, our ports, our airspace and things that really truly increased my feeling of safety.

It all comes down to what are your priorities. And from my viewpoint, the current administration has not funded what I consider to be priorities for true "Homeland security".


----------



## Gohon

> And you would love to be a DICKtator too!


Buddy, you have a real problem..............


----------



## Gohon

indsport, 
I agree that securing our borders is very important but we live in a world where surrounding ourselves with what we think is security and then allowing the enemy to camp outside the gate is a sure way to loose everything. For many years the US has operated under the self imposed law that we will attack only when attacked but 9/11 changed all that. What do you tell the next 3,000 American victims or maybe 100,000 that , yeah we knew they were there but they hadn't attacked us yet so we had to wait. I think in this case, doing a little of everything is better than doing a lot of just one thing. In time it will all get done, but at least we are keeping those that want us harm in disarray to the point they haven't been able to form a plan so far. Knock on wood.........


----------



## ej4prmc

Gohon said:


> And you would love to be a DICKtator too!
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy, you have a real problem..............
Click to expand...

So you can spout your opinion but I can't! You have the problem uke: I live in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA where you have the right to speak your mind. You want a USA that only speaks your thoughts! You know where you can put that, don't ya, it is between yuour legs and your stomach!


----------



## Gohon

> So you can spout your opinion but I can't! You have the problem uke: I live in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA where you have the right to speak your mind. You want a USA that only speaks your thoughts! You know where you can put that, don't ya, it is between yuour legs and your stomach!


Why the hostility towards everyone? Good grief man, you're the only one blabbering the obscenities. But it that's how your mind works you certainly don't present much of a challenge to anyone here, and it certainly doesn't speak much for intelligence. Like I said you have a problem, so just chill out and take a deep breath before you hurt yourself.


----------



## Bobm

*ej4prmc*

Communicate in a civil manner or stay out of the political forum.

The last line of your last post was unnessary, this kind of comment accomplishes nothing. 
Thanks


----------



## the_rookie

My view on it is "if they werent born here get rid of em by what ever means neccisary"


----------



## ej4prmc

Bob you know what you can do with that! It piss's me off that if you don't agreee with someone you get taged! BS and you klnow it!


----------



## Bobm

Make your points with factual arguments and they will be much more effective, telling people where to stick it gets you nowhere and makes you or anyone else that does it look stupid and immature.
As the moderator I cannot allow it so stop it and make a good argument without those types of comments.


----------



## Plainsman

Ej4prmc
Go back and look at my previous post, I said "I let people by with more than I should. I do it because I don't want to appear prejudice."

You have every right to disagree with us, or anyone else. Simply tell us why without the bad language. Many people disagree with me, but how I feel about it depends on how they present their argument. Some do it so tactfully that I hate to counter with opposing views. Some I would rather be friends with than argue. I really enjoy the political form, and I am happy that others think the future is important enough to voice their opinions here.


----------



## ej4prmc

You want facts:

When I joined the Army, I raised my right arm and swore to protect and DEFEND the borders of the USA, not Iraq!

We are spending well over 80 BILLION dollars a year in Iraq! I know we could build a defendable fence/wall on both borders for that price! We build two fences/walls on each border with a 100 yard gap, anything within that gap WILL BE SHOT! :sniper: We build gaurd towers every 300yards and man with the military with orders to shot any living thing within the two fences. That comes to less than 5 GI's every mile. Lets say there is 10,000 miles of border(way less is a fact) that means we only need less than 135,000 Gi's to DEFEND THE USA. How many do we have in Iraq? Aprox. 135,000. The monies spent by the Mil. and the GI's would be benafitting US bus. and not HALLIBURTON(cheny-bush cronies) and the Iraqie Bus.!!! It is time for the people of the USA to wake up!


----------



## Plainsman

I can respect that view. I think we should do more on the boarder also. I do feel safer that we went after the terrorists. I don't want them even close. So I say kill them before they get to the boarder.

We have spent more than enough on Iraq. Now it's time for them to fight for their own freedom. We should never have let any of them go early in the war. Now they are fighting again. If they get out of hand again I say blow their a$$ off with bombs and don't set a boot on the ground. Take care of yourselves or we will take care of you. I'm tired of us protecting those who are not willing to fight for themselves.

I think we needed to go to Iraq, that being said I also think they better shape up fast, or repay us in oil. Sorry, some will not like that, but I don't want any sand. As a matter of fact if they appreciate freedom they owe us big time right now.

I think good security will be very expensive. It was perhaps cheaper to go kill the terrorists than try protect every inch of boarder, and every overseas package that enters the U. S. Just think of all the ships and airplanes. We are not prepared for total security and they could kill many of us while we are still gearing up. Ten years from now I perhaps would agree to putting more eggs in the boarder basket as apposed to going after the bad guys.


----------



## Gohon

> I know we could build a defendable fence/wall on both borders for that price! We build two fences/walls on each border with a 100 yard gap, anything within that gap WILL BE SHOT!


Don't you think that smacks just a little bit like Russia and Berlin? Without question we do need to secure our borders but we can do it without building a fence like a zoo and shooting everything in sight. I have no problem with using the military on the border but erecting guard towers? What about the Canadian border, put one there also? Guess while we are at it might just as well string one up along the beaches of the East and West coasts. It just isn't practical but you are right we have to do something to secure the borders ......... but what and how. I still think moving our Army, Marine, and Air Force training grounds along the border would be the best option. This way thousands of military personal are running up and down the area during training and maneuvers. BTW, the oath you took in the army, which is the same one all military people swear to including the President was, "to protect the United States against all enemies both foreign and domestic". Sorry, but that includes Iraq.


----------



## farmerj

Wow,

Leave for a weekend and come back to this.....

EJ, You said I spouted BS (you even used a nice little flag and smiley dude for it) that the US Military wasn't on the border in 2002. We were. Operationally at the ports and between them. I guess if you have a problem with that, I am sorry. So it is not to the level that the US population thinks they should be.

There is more to it than simply put a division of troops on the border. Part of it has to do with International presentation. As someone else started to elude to; it smacks of Berlin and Russia if we are to do something like that.

If you think I was twisting things on you....Take a trip to Prairie, They got some good prozac for you. Either that, or you can go buy the heavy duty Reynolds wrap. You sound like you need it.


----------



## ej4prmc

Farmer, You say you were in the military, remember placing your left hand on a bible and raising your right arm and saying your promise to protect and defend the the borders? I do! So why the opposition to it? They are called ILLEGAL ALLIENS for a reason THEY ARE NOT US CITIZANS! They have NO right to be in this country, unless they enter in a legal manner. I am in NO WAY saying to close the border to imigration, just defend against the ILLEGAL's. The monies spent in Iraq would have paid for a HELL of a lot of fence's and man power. You speak of me not commenting on the candian border, I DID! There is not 10,000 miles on the southern border. I personnally feel we should invade both counties, but that is another topic. Berlin and russia are two totally differnt things than protecting and DEFENDING our borders. Russia had no wall. The Great wall of China worked great for them and it is still standing today in many places. I flew to New York City the second day planes were allowed to fly after 9/11. I also served in Panama and the devastation was UNREAL. 10 days after the crash the place looked worse than anything I ever saw in combat! Wake up and smell the jet fuel and anthrax, becuase it will be coming soon! :******:


----------



## farmerj

ej,

Get off your high horse and come back to reality....

I never said we weren't on the border, but you sure got po'd when I showed you we were there.

We did more than just sit at a POE (port of entry) and do simply inspections. States and units were activated to patrol the border between ports.

If I had my way, a lot of us would still be there. But it wasn't my choice to leave.

I never said that more wasn't needed to be done on the border. Heck, I have been in the process for 3 years to get hired to work US Customs, and it looks to be another year before it is completed.

I do remember swearing to defend this country, against dangers foreign AND domestic. I also learned to take orders and do what I am told to do too. I don't make the decisions on what needs to be done, I just follow them.

You sound like a very angry person about something you cannot have any control over or input into the matter. We would all love to see the illegals coming into the country end. The problem is, the governing people right now have an agenda they aren't sharing with us.

Am I looking forward to the next terrorist event to hit our soil, Heaven's NO. If you only knew, you would have a better understanding of where I stand on the matter. But it won't get shared here.

Sorry you have to come across so bitter on the subject. It's an emotional response, to a political conversation. Unfortunately, that response doesn't do the topic at hand any good.

Us being in Iraq, the amount spent on it, and illegal immigration are separate subjects.

Do we need to spend billions of dollars on agriculture to over produce? Or billions of dollars to promote health care as they rake in record profits? and charge us more as consumers? What of these wastes?

It just goes to show, the subject in the media is the easiest to critisize and wave around trying to call for it's end.

Heck, in this weeks Army Times there is an article calling for gutting and cutting the military IN HALF of what it currently is. It also calls for pulling our troops overseas back home and closing the borders. It's called Isolationism. Unfortunately, history has proven that doesn't work.


----------



## Bobm

Homeland security begins with driver's licenses
Phyllis Schlafly (archive)

The American public is overwhelmingly opposed to granting of driver's licenses to illegal immigrants, but the establishment, media, and the pro-open-borders lobby are pulling out the stops to defy the will of the people. This issue is festering in Congress, in state legislatures, in the courts and in the bureaucracy.

New York's Department of Motor Vehicles, taking its responsibilities seriously, wants to grant driver's licenses only to legal New York residents, and last year suspended about 300,000 driver's licenses after computerized searches discovered that they were based on fake Social Security numbers. New York's DMV contends that its efforts to verify the identity of drivers can help prevent terrorism.

In February, a New York judge enjoined the DMV from requiring Social Security cards or a satisfactory visa as a condition of license renewal. In Cubas vs. Pataki, the judge also blocked New York's suspension of the 300,000 driver's licenses. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

New York's state lawmakers, led by the Black, Puerto Rican and Hispanic Caucus, retaliated against the DMV by slashing its budget by $750,000. The open-borders crowd argues that illegal immigrants should enjoy the same rights as U.S. citizens. :sniper: uke:

Other states have gotten the message about the danger of giving driver's licenses to illegal immigrants. Virginia, embarrassed by the fact that several of the 9/11 hijackers carried that state's driver's licenses, acted quickly to pass new legislation to prevent a repeat occurrence.

Congress's attempt to stop the issuance of driver's licenses to illegal immigrants passed the House in the REAL ID Act (H.R. 418) on Feb. 10 by a 261-161 vote. The act requires driver's licenses to meet certain minimum standards if they are to be recognized as proof of identity for federal purposes such as boarding a plane or entering a federal building.

A driver's license applicant must provide proof of lawful presence in the United States by means of a U.S.-issued document or valid foreign passport. The expiration date of a license issued to a temporary foreign visitor must match the expiration date of the visa.

All but 10 states already require driver's license applicants to prove legal presence in the United States. All but 14 states require verification of at least one of the documents applicants produce, and 22 states and the District of Columbia require licenses to expire with temporary visas.

The states that don't currently have these standards are a magnet not only for illegal immigrants, but also for foreign terrorists and U.S. criminals and identity thieves. Congress has a duty to close these monumental gaps in our national security, and the Senate should promptly pass the REAL ID ACT.

The Sept. 11 commission found that the 19 hijackers held 16 driver's licenses and 14 state-issued ID cards, which enabled these terrorists to rent cars and apartments, open bank accounts, take flying lessons, and otherwise blend into U.S. society while they planned their attacks. At least two of them (including Hani Hanjour, the pilot of the plane that flew into the Pentagon) were illegally in the United States (because they had overstayed their visas) at the time they obtained their driver's licenses.

Driver's licenses are a crucial national security issue. In 2004, the Border Patrol apprehended 75,389 people not from Mexico illegally entering the United States. *They came from more than 150 nations, including every major state sponsor of terrorism*.

The open-borders lobby is crying that the REAL ID Act would give us a national ID card, something that sounds un-American. The truth is that requiring states to stop issuing driver's licenses to illegals is the best way to prevent the demand for a national ID card, which might prove irresistible if we suffer another terrorist attack on our own soil.

The REAL ID Act would make no change in the Federal Driver's Privacy Protection Act, as well as each state's privacy laws, which currently protect all the information in state DMV databases. H.R. 418 requires additional privacy measures to protect data privacy and to compel states to protect identities from theft and fraud.

*The open-borders lobby, fearful of losing the battle in public opinion and in state legislatures, runs to judges in the hope that they will ignore the will of the people*. They found a friendly judge in New York, as noted above.

But in heartland America, the result was different. :beer: A class-action suit was brought to get activist judges to overturn Iowa's law that limits the licensing of foreign nationals to the period of time the foreign national is authorized to be in the United States, and in no case longer than two years.

This litigation wound its way to the Iowa Supreme Court, which in Sanchez vs. Iowa, emphatically rejected every single statutory and constitutional claim of the illegal immigrants. Noting that Iowa had an estimated 24,000 illegal immigrants in 2000, the Court agreed with the state that licensing should not be allowed "to be a facilitator for the concealment of illegal aliens." :beer: :beer:

©


----------



## Bobm

Americans are being lulled into a sense of false security because there hasn't been a terrorist attack on this country of any significance since 9/11?

Today we learn that either Al Qaeda terrorist Abu Musab Zarqawi has obtained a nuclear device or is preparing for a dirty bomb attack, take your pick. This according to intelligence officials who can't say how reliable the reports are. ( I sure hope they are wrong) 
*Yes, you read that right....Islamic killer Abu Musab Zarqawi...the one we've seen on videotape cutting off innocent people's heads and pledging to destroy America....may have a nuke, or some radioactive materials. * The reports say he may be storing the nuclear device in Afghanistan. Lovely news, isn't it?

Right now...the media is obsessed with whether or not the new Pope is more conservative than the last. At the same time, the cauldron of Islamic hatred continues to boil over in the Middle East with one target in mind: The United States of America. Every day that you get up and your feet hit the floor, there is a Muslim somewhere halfway around the world that wants to murder you, just because you are an American. Comforting thought...so why aren't more people paying attention? Because they're more concerned with whose going to get kicked off American Idol and how much their gasoline is costing. Oh .. and they're busy finishing up their complaint letters to the networks for preempting soap operas for the news from the Vatican. :lol:

Make no mistake, another attack will come. The news today that the Islamic terrorist Abu Musab Zarqawi might have a nuke makes that all the more threatening. Some day, probably sooner rather than later, a dirty bomb will detonate in a major city, killing hundreds of thousands, if not millions of people. Just like Al Qaeda said they would do.

It will be discovered that the perpetrators were Arab men that skated right through our lousy airport security or walked in thru Mexico or Canada. Do you feel safer now? You shouldn't.


----------



## Bobm

This makes a lot of sense

http://www.townhall.com/columnists/walt ... 0420.shtml

we need to stop frisking gramma and focus on the real problems, we need to start profileing and forget the PC crap, this is too important.


----------



## Bore.224

Bobm you are right on target and a heck of a better typist than me, you saved me about an hour and a half of typing.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

The idea of profiling is ridiculous. In the article he says something about how as an 88 year old man he couldn't be a terrorist. So we begin profiling only younger dark skinned males (a very un-American thing to do). What do you think the terrorists would do then? Why they would start sending in old men, after all why not, they only have a few years left anyway. Profiling is racist, unfair and leaves pockets in our security for minor convience of whites.


----------



## Plainsman

I can't believe the number of people against profiling. If it works it is not prejudice. If the male gray panthers were rumored to attack Washington and I go there would I be incensed because they pull me out of the line at the airport and search me. I know I am innocent, but they don't, and I would not be incensed if some of those gray haired old geezers are planning mischief. I would think they were exceedingly stupid if they didn't search me. I would also think they were exceedingly stupid if they searched the sixteen year old blond girl.

Profiling is simply being used as a partisan political attack tool, and the cerebrally impaired have fallen for the scam.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Plainsman said:


> I can't believe the number of people against profiling. If it works it is not prejudice. If the male gray panthers were rumored to attack Washington and I go there would I be incensed because they pull me out of the line at the airport and search me. I know I am innocent, but they don't, and I would not be incensed if some of those gray haired old geezers are planning mischief. I would think they were exceedingly stupid if they didn't search me. I would also think they were exceedingly stupid if they searched the sixteen year old blond girl.
> 
> Profiling is simply being used as a partisan political attack tool, and the cerebrally impaired have fallen for the scam.


You know this is simply another case of it being easy to say and not so easy to do. If you actually had some credientials such as being a person of color I would beleive you, but you are speaking out of ignorance. In a free country you cannot tell someone that they have a bigger chance of being a bad person simply based on what they look like. That is how the country was run for nearly 200 years. Thankfully we have moved past that racism, over my dead body will it come back.


----------



## Gohon

> Thankfully we have moved past that racism, over my dead body will it come back.


 :laugh: :laugh: Don't ya love it............. racism hasn't gone anywhere kid. It still exists in all races in all countries. Just you telling Plainsman he has no credibility because he is not a person of color makes you a racist. Where do you want your remains sent to........ :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Militant_Tiger

No, I'm telling him that as a white male he has no right to say that he would be willing to be checked because of his race, because he has never had to suffer such a search. If he was a person of color he might know what it was like and his opinion would hold some weight.

As to racism, of course it still stands in the hearts of some but governmentally enforced racism has been gone since the 60's.


----------



## Plainsman

Your not getting it MT. You just judged me by race again and exposed yourself as prejudiced, and racist. It is funny too, because you have no idea what race I belong to, or if I have ever been searched. You jump to so many conclusions with little, and this time no evidence.


----------



## Gohon

> As to racism, of course it still stands in the hearts of some but governmentally enforced racism has been gone since the 60's.


Is that a fact ................... maybe you might explain why bloody hell would be raised if someone tried to form a Congressional White Caucus to match the Congressional Black Caucus? Or why Democrats are still pushing for quotas that give minorities (mostly blacks) preference over Caucasians in everything imaginable. Yeah sure, governmentally enforced racism has been gone since the 60's all right. Get your head out of the sand kid.....


----------



## zogman

> Is that a fact ................... maybe you might explain why bloody hell would be raised if someone tried to form a Congressional White Caucus to match the Congressional Black Caucus?


I often wondered if a white congressmen would just walk in and sit down at of their little jam sessions how that would be handled by the politically correct press; :eyeroll: just a thought


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Plainsman said:


> Your not getting it MT. You just judged me by race again and exposed yourself as prejudiced, and racist. It is funny too, because you have no idea what race I belong to, or if I have ever been searched. You jump to so many conclusions with little, and this time no evidence.


Are you implying that by pointing out a racist one becomes a racist themselves? That doesn't make a lot of sense. As to your race, you are right and I never considered that I just assumed. Did I assume correctly?



> Is that a fact ................... maybe you might explain why bloody hell would be raised if someone tried to form a Congressional White Caucus to match the Congressional Black Caucus? Or why Democrats are still pushing for quotas that give minorities (mostly blacks) preference over Caucasians in everything imaginable. Yeah sure, governmentally enforced racism has been gone since the 60's all right. Get your head out of the sand kid.....


Reparations are hardly the same thing as racism. That is payback for racism to make things right. I don't agree with it in most cases, but it is not a form of racism itself.


----------



## Bobm

Everybody profiles and everybody prejudges, its human nature and common sense. Yet we deny that in the sacred pursuit of Political correctness. The guy that wrote the article is a brilliant black man that recognizes the logic of profiling as do most blacks, I have a lot of black friend s an they knw full well why they get profiled it aggravates them but they do admit that its their criminal element that brings it on. We have limited resources and our enemy is not all muslims but almost all of the enemy is middle eastern muslims so they should be scrutinized much more carefully, it can be done with respect and with outharm. The decent ones will understand it and too bad for the rest, our security is more important than their convienence or feelings if they want to be angry they should be angry at their countrymen that are terrorizing the world.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

It is a matter of convienence, for whites. It is also matter of keeping a free country free. I mean not only does that allow a breach in security (they will start using light skinned fellows or women or old folks only) but it also means that we believe one race is worse than any other. Treating one race poorly just for the convienence of whites is not an American practice.


----------



## Bore.224

MT, lets say you are a cop you hear gunshots and the bank alarm going off around the corner. you round the corner and see a young woman running wile holding a childs hand, you also see two white men in suits running from the bank holding brief cases, the third party you see are two black men with all the gangsta attire holding bags while they run! Who do you chase?


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Bore.224 said:


> MT, lets say you are a cop you hear gunshots and the bank alarm going off around the corner. you round the corner and see a young woman running wile holding a childs hand, you also see two white men in suits running from the bank holding brief cases, the third party you see are two black men with all the gangsta attire holding bags while they run! Who do you chase?


Could have been the two white blokes just as well as the two blacks. Listening to rap and dressing poorly doesn't make you a theif.


----------



## Plainsman

Brief cases don't hold much, I would key in on the bags. I would suspect they were not in the bank doing laundry. Color meant nothing, but attire depicts attitude, and the bags would be key above all else.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Plainsman said:


> Brief cases don't hold much, I would key in on the bags. I would suspect they were not in the bank doing laundry. Color meant nothing, but attire depicts attitude, and the bags would be key above all else.


Frankly if I was planning on robbing a bank I think that a suit and breifcase would be the chosen attire. Good way to mix into the crowd.


----------



## Plainsman

Absolutely, me too. However, I would still key in on those bags simply because it just isn't quite right. Fortunately many criminals are stupid and don't think like us.

What the heck was the subject again.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

No idea, but for some reason I think that would make an excellent movie. 
One Liberal, One Conservative, One bank, Twelve Million dollars.


----------



## ej4prmc

Deleted not pertinent to this thread
Bob M


----------



## Bore.224

MT you did not ansewer the question! You danced around it, I know you have good critical thinking skills, and I know you are smarter than that , give me the same respect.


----------



## Gohon

Deleted not pertinent to this thread, as correctly noted in post
BobM


----------



## racer66

deleted not pertinent to this thread, 
although I agree with the statement and have no problem with the posters comment, I'm am trying to save this thread and get it back on track
Thanks everyone.


----------



## Habitat Hugger

ej4prmc - you are right - its a free country and you certainly have the right to express your opinions! But as Plainsman pointed out, not the right to utter obscenities or call names while doing it! That's the rules of the website we all agree to when posting! Besides, as soon as you do this you immediately lose credibility with 99% of the viewers! Then who is even going to bother reading your next post??


----------

